# Low profile rad kit?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone make a kit for our brutes? Im wondering if anyone has a low profile rad kit? I like RDC's but wish its stance was a little lower.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I got a wild boar and took a saw jaw and trimmed two in off the bottom and three off the top, welded it back together and smoothed it down and painted it. Looks good and looks like it was done from factory lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Any over heating issues because of the angle?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I wouldnt buy anything from them, search this forum and you'll find a lot of unhappy customers.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ I wouldnt buy anything from them, search this forum and you'll find a lot of unhappy customers.


Wild boar or RDC?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wild Boar... RDC is da mayne.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Na man I haven't, air still flows pretty good through the radiator, didn't like the stand up look and wanted it little flatter profile and wanting try to do the same with the snorks, I would get the rdc because the wild boar is shakes as your riding its not very sturdy. Since i trimmed it down some it doesnt shake near as much and is actually pretty sturdy. I wasn't on the forum before I bought it but if I had to buy it again it would be rdc man.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, maybe i will just have to ask if he (RDC) could make me one!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure he can & will


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I wish RDC would make them! Highlifter has one for polaris but its like 650$


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

I posted on his sponsor page asking about it. Lets see what he has to say!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive asked them about a low profile kit and the responce i got was.... there isnt enough need/want for it


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I would have gone with a low profile if there was one available.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Musclemckeester said:


> I would have gone with a low profile if there was one available.


I was hoping someone made one. I got a response from RDC, its not looking good but you never know!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Highlifter makes one! I'm prob gonna get one of those soon but it's kinda pricey


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I built mine the MIMB way. That was cheap and simple. But it stood up too high for me, like most of them do. So I just remade the brackets so the rad could lay on down. I've got an upgraded 10" fan on mine, and I never have a problem with overheating anymore. The fan pulls enough air cool the brute even with no direct flow of air.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

I LOVE mine. Not sure what brand it is, came on the bike, but its very low profile and doesn't overheat. A fellow member on this forum said it was a "white rhino" radiator relocate. I googled them and didn't find anything..

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

mud PRO 700* said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...



I like that! Pics of whats on it so we can maybe get some kind of brand idea..


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Best pic I have right now.. Glad you like it!


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I like way mud pro 700 is, I need do lil more trimming. Looks sharp man


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

12bf750blackbetty said:


> I like way mud pro 700 is, I need do lil more trimming. Looks sharp man


I like it also, pretty much what im looking for. Does anyone know who made it??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That is white rhino fabrication he is from Mississippi and believe he has been hurt so not doing much anymore....he is the one that made my front skid on my bike but I haven't been able to get in touch with him for awhile


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That one that mud PRO has is the best design for a Brute radiator I've seen. If it was still possible to get one, I'd seriously swap mine out.

I'm surprised no other company makes them like that.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

That bike is for sale BTW, 5k and you can buy it! It's a 09. I haven't had any problems with the relocate, it's the best one I've seen, every time I go on a ride I get compliments..


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Would you mind gettings some closer pics of it please?




mud PRO 700* said:


> That bike is for sale BTW, 5k and you can buy it! It's a 09. I haven't had any problems with the relocate, it's the best one I've seen, every time I go on a ride I get compliments..


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah i like the low profile radiator mount kits. I hate not being able to see over the handle bars of the bike. I would be interested if we can find a vendor to offer them!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Nate, are you still able to get into the front storage? It almost looks like it clears the bottom fan bolts from the picture.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Mines a wild boar and you can get in it


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

You can get open but it's a pain so I never use it LOL but I did flip my brute and the rad kit saved my bars and and the RDC kit didt even bend flex or scratch


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Even if opening it was a pain, I still wish I could get into it. Before I put the rad kit on, I could at least fit some recovery gear there. 

Apparently the Gorilla and HL relocates block it off. I thought they all must be like that, but obviously not.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Well with a little more effort my rad kit will actually open enough to slip my tow strap and shackle in there. I guess I just wasn't trying hard enough before. haha


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

RDC did a prototype rad kit with hinges and pins so it would flip up... Pretty neat idea so you can clean your rad better and get into storage


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm guessing there wasn't enough interest for production? Sounds like a cool idea though.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/61-rubberdown-customs-rdc/22271-low-profile-rad-brute-force.html


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My gorilla kit


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Up close pic


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Im almost done making my own low profile...


----------

